# Wolves in Sagamore?



## snagless-1 (Oct 26, 2014)

Heard talk of wolf den found a year or two ago in Sagamore. A man took game wardens and park rangers to den and they found 15 pups,said they chipped them.Since then they said most were shot over bait,and one is still out there killing neighborhood dogs.I did not believe this until I talked to the that man,said it was true and he shot one over 60 lbs. If true or not I do not know,but can a wolf crossbreed with a coyote? This man said they were a wolf /coyote cross.With color variations from reddish brown to black with some white spots I am thinking these are coy dogs.Anyone hear of this?


----------



## Shortdrift (Apr 5, 2004)

Are you talking Sagamore here in Ohio.


----------



## William Foster (Dec 9, 2017)

snagless-1 said:


> Heard talk of wolf den found a year or two ago in Sagamore. A man took game wardens and park rangers to den and they found 15 pups,said they chipped them.Since then they said most were shot over bait,and one is still out there killing neighborhood dogs.I did not believe this until I talked to the that man,said it was true and he shot one over 60 lbs. If true or not I do not know,but can a wolf crossbreed with a coyote? This man said they were a wolf /coyote cross.With color variations from reddish brown to black with some white spots I am thinking these are coy dogs.Anyone hear of this?


----------



## M.Magis (Apr 5, 2004)

Someone’s telling stories. And this is a dandy.


----------



## William Foster (Dec 9, 2017)

They can and it has been widely documented. I have read several articles about this and coyotes will basically kidnap a lone young wolf into the pack and eventually they're in the gene pool. And quite the predator they become. All the cunning of the coyote and ferocity and size of a wolf.


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

I'm sure a wolf could cross with a coyote just like in "The Call of the Wild" crossing a wolf with a dog.


----------



## Muddy (May 7, 2017)

It's well documented that wolves and coyotes have interbreed in the eastern US(In Great Lakes states where both species territories cross), and they share DNA. The rest of the story that you heard is probably fiction.


----------



## bdawg (Apr 14, 2009)

Eastern coyotes have been documented to be larger than their Western cousins due to interbreeding with the remnant population of Eastern wolves. When there weren't many wolves left, they started breeding with coyotes instead. I have seen one big coyote near the Cuyahoga Valley national park that I would estimate at 50-60lbs. It was as big as my Irish Setter and I know he's 60lbs! Saw it from about 100 yards away. Beautiful animal in its prime! I still would have shot it if I had the chance. 

I highly doubt there's a pack of wolves roaming the Valley, but a family pack of coyotes, definitely possible.


----------

